# need some direction! websites?



## shilohreynolds (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello all, just got a 1990 nissan 240sx with 149000 miles on it, dummystick, blah blah, well heres the deal, im active duty military and dont have a whole lot of time to search forever and hoping some of you guys could point me to some links, contacts where I could buy a new stock motor for my car or even a silvia front clip, any help would be great appreciated. 
thanks
Shiloh


----------

